# New Columbia 5.5" & 14" Finishing Flat Boxes



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

CSR will have Columbia's newest release ready for shipping on June 1st 2015. The long anticipated wait for the 5.5" Columbia Flat Box is now over. Its so new we don't even have pictures of it yet. We will be starting our pre-order on May 21st.

The revolutionary Columbia 14" Flax Box will also be soon available. We will have more exact dates shorty but its expected to be available early June.

www.csrbuilding.ca


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Geez! A Columbia 12" Fatboy is already a beast to run!


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

Are they going to have the usual Csr mark up or are they going to be competitively priced now?


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

where do you buy your tools **** weed. 

looks like am getting 14".with Beadboxers make money!


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Jimmy C!

You have mistaken me and our company for CSR Australia. We are a Canadian company. CSR stands for Customer - Service - Reliability 

Your the first person ever to say that we are over priced. We pride ourselves on great service, selection and price.

Take 5 minutes and check us out. Remember drywall talk member receive an additional 10% when using the coupon code "drywalltalk2015".

www.csrbuilding.ca


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

are guys going have 14" fat boys?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A 14'' flat box? Jezz...The Capt would have a cow over that!!!:whistling2:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Brian said:


> Hey Jimmy C!
> 
> You have mistaken me and our company for CSR Australia. We are a Canadian company. CSR stands for Customer - Service - Reliability
> 
> ...


In all fairness im sure jimmy didnt realise our csr in aus are money hungry skank hos lol ill check you guys out:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> A 14'' flat box? Jezz...The Capt would have a cow over that!!!:whistling2:


I don't think the Capt had to deal with this crap board! Lol


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

5.5 box it seems pointless only because i run a tape pro 8" with a 6" reducta plate in front do other boxes have a similiar attatchment?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

An 8" with a reduction plate can't get into some spots that the 5.5 can. Boxing no-coat for example.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Fair point fr8


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Brian said:


> CSR will have Columbia's newest release ready for shipping on June 1st 2015. The long anticipated wait for the 5.5" Columbia Flat Box is now over. Its so new we don't even have pictures of it yet. We will be starting our pre-order on May 21st.
> 
> The revolutionary Columbia 14" Flax Box will also be soon available. We will have more exact dates shorty but its expected to be available early June.
> 
> www.csrbuilding.ca


guy built a 14 box years back, he nearly broke his back pushing on it, right before i thought of building one


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Put me on the waiting list for the 14" box :thumbsup: 
Each to their own but I've always said a 12" topcoat over the 10" box is not enough overlap. The 14" should also be good for butts and beads.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

If the 14 was power assisted then maybe?
I hate boxing!!:blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> Put me on the waiting list for the 14" box
> Each to their own but I've always said a 12" topcoat over the 10" box is not enough overlap. The 14" should also be good for butts and beads.


Try an 8" block coat


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

fr8train said:


> Try an 8" block coat


I knew someone would suggest that


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

14 inch !! I'll be down with that 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't think of any reason that a 14" box would be necessary.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If is not power assist it will kill you. Lets do the math, a 4" recess, lets cover it with a 14" coat. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

What do people use the 5.5" box for? Running flat tape? I've never seen one used. And I can't for the life of me see a use for one. But I am sure someone can enlighten me.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Boxing no-coat, large screw spotter.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

endo_alley said:


> What do people use the 5.5" box for? Running flat tape? I've never seen one used. And I can't for the life of me see a use for one. But I am sure someone can enlighten me.


Starring: PA Rocker
No-Coat 450 with a 5.5" flat box: https://youtu.be/VbE15RD-8OA


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

You'll never coat a large amount of no-coat faster or cleaner, and set correctly they are damn near perfect after the first coat. 2nd coat is just a tight skim with a 6"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The 5.5'' makes sense.


But I ain't pushing no 14'' flat box with 20 lbs of mud in it!! 

I can only imagine how awkward and heavy that box would be.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If only we could 5.5" & 8" skim the flats. That would be awesome!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> If only we could 5.5" & 8" skim the flats. That would be awesome!


With some of the L/W Boards ..you can! They have NO recess!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm all in with a 14" box I use a 12"Fatboy now what's the big deal can't weight that much more


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

When I was hand troweling everything I always use a 14inch trowel, It just seemed a better finish, Sanded better, Was less visable under critical light than a 12 troweled seam, Took care of high shoulder's etc.......................But I got tired of pushing the dam thing around so went auto tools, then came the 12 box, Shoulder issues again, crowning, You do have to be dam careful not to crown with them, I tend to go very thin, Like you can see shoulder edges faintly through the mud in areas when sanded, Then I know its flat and will look the best under light..................I watch most of you guys vids and look at your boxed seams and think man, To much mud, Thats going to crown, Prob doesn't but that's how looks.

In a PM a long time ago to 2buck I said I was trying to get the hang of his double boxing trick..............He said well hang on, Your different, small town your names on everything, For me the drywall contractor's are like, Who cares how it looks in a years time, Get the money and run, He said don't get me wrong it has to be good but prices are so tight it just how it is and all of our ceilings are texture anyway, If we do a flat ceiling then we hand trowel them out because for some reason boxed seams always show, hand troweled hides it better but im not saying that on dwt because im not interested in the trowel vs boxing argument.

But yes, a 14 box would be big one, I would like one designed like tt easy cleans, They are a very flat, flat box, As in they don't actually hold much, They have low sides, For some reason for me they just feel real nice to run, The standard and high side boxes just don't feel the same.


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

Brian said:


> Hey Jimmy C!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Brian,
I'm reasonably new to the site. I'll definitely check you guys out and grab one soon. 
I'm due for at least one box and I sorta owe you now.
Cheers


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> When I was hand troweling everything I always use a 14inch trowel, It just seemed a better finish, Sanded better, Was less visable under critical light than a 12 troweled seam, Took care of high shoulder's etc.......................But I got tired of pushing the dam thing around so went auto tools, then came the 12 box, Shoulder issues again, crowning, You do have to be dam careful not to crown with them, I tend to go very thin, Like you can see shoulder edges faintly through the mud in areas when sanded, Then I know its flat and will look the best under light..................I watch most of you guys vids and look at your boxed seams and think man, To much mud, Thats going to crown, Prob doesn't but that's how looks.
> 
> In a PM a long time ago to 2buck I said I was trying to get the hang of his double boxing trick..............He said well hang on, Your different, small town your names on everything, For me the drywall contractor's are like, Who cares how it looks in a years time, Get the money and run, He said don't get me wrong it has to be good but prices are so tight it just how it is and all of our ceilings are texture anyway, If we do a flat ceiling then we hand trowel them out because for some reason boxed seams always show, hand troweled hides it better but im not saying that on dwt because im not interested in the trowel vs boxing argument.
> 
> But yes, a 14 box would be big one, I would like one designed like tt easy cleans, They are a very flat, flat box, As in they don't actually hold much, They have low sides, For some reason for me they just feel real nice to run, The standard and high side boxes just don't feel the same.


I need to send you a few sheets of the boards I use . It would explain a lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I need to send you a few sheets of the boards I use . It would explain a lot! :thumbsup:


Yeah I get it, That's why all your seams are busted out so wide.

I still do a 14 trowel for any hand stuff, Doing it today, The 12 just isn't right. I tend to swipe the edges back with a 6 advance as well.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow board must be pretty bad in the states in aus its commonly finished at 10" but our board is a panel of perfection really good board


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

here is a review done by PT. Its not the Columbia, but he demonstrates some of its uses.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3ndeksesac


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Wow board must be pretty bad in the states in aus its commonly finished at 10" but our board is a panel of perfection really good board


 Ours can be quite bad, Prob 50% at least high shouldered and shows when boxing.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I have had 1 job in my ten years where every shoulder was showing it was a one off its as if i shoulders have a slight recess on them aswell once block coat is on our shoulders are covered nicely


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> I have had 1 job in my ten years where every shoulder was showing it was a one off its as if i shoulders have a slight recess on them aswell once block coat is on our shoulders are covered nicely


 Stop Bragging :yes:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

It may seem that way just shocked how its lower quality every where else


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I've generally been happy with the board that I have here, have had the odd bad job with a bad supplier, but overall it's been ok


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

cazna said:


> In a PM a long time ago to 2buck I said I was trying to get the hang of his double boxing trick.............He said don't get me wrong it has to be good but prices are so tight it just how it is and all of our ceilings are texture anyway, If we do a flat ceiling then we hand trowel them out because for some reason boxed seams always show, hand troweled hides it better
> but im not saying that on dwt
> Well I wish I had known that a while ago. I thought it was just me not doing a good job with the boxes cause I often would trowel another coat after 12 box coat. All my jobs are smooth and Certain light on ceilings would show the boxed joint


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

All my ceilings are smooth as well D.A

I still box them though, Ive just learned how to make them look the best by going thin, It is what it is, Im not hand troweling them out when I can scoot along with the box, Back wiping with my tapepro box handle locked on an angle with a blade makes all the difference in the world, That's something buck wouldn't do so try that, It wipes out all the crown and makes things flat, Its surprising how much comes off with one or two clicks on the box.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I always think 1mm hollow better then 1mm proud


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

embella plaster said:


> I always think 1mm hollow better then 1mm proud


Taking the time to get them dead flat is the best.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> here is a review done by PT. Its not the Columbia, but he demonstrates some of its uses.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3ndeksesac


It seems absurd to run the 1/4" screw heads with a mud bead 5.5" wide. Too much mud build up.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Power sander is 8 or 9" wide


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> I tend to go very thin, Like you can see shoulder edges faintly through the mud in areas when sanded, Then I know its flat and will look the best under light


And thats why I reckon it needs to be a wider topcoat, so the coverage over the edge of the 2nd coat is thicker, otherwise it looks fine when sanded but the moisture in the paint brings out the edge of the 2nd coat again, I've had a lot of that problem so now I rough sand the edge before topcoat... problem solved, but thats where I'm hoping a 14" box will give enough coverage to avoid the rough sanding part.
I'm only a spindly fella with not much strength in my arms now after having elbow and shoulder problems and I find it easy enough lugging a 12" box around, so hopefully a 14" won't be a problem, although the extra width might be awkward maybe?
For those guy's who laugh at anything wider than a 10" topcoat, the level of finish expected here is crazy perfection and the average homeowner see's everything and expects the best.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> And thats why I reckon it needs to be a wider topcoat, so the coverage over the edge of the 2nd coat is thicker, otherwise it looks fine when sanded but the moisture in the paint brings out the edge of the 2nd coat again, I've had a lot of that problem so now I rough sand the edge before topcoat... problem solved, but thats where I'm hoping a 14" box will give enough coverage to avoid the rough sanding part.
> I'm only a spindly fella with not much strength in my arms now after having elbow and shoulder problems and I find it easy enough lugging a 12" box around, so hopefully a 14" won't be a problem, although the extra width might be awkward maybe?
> For those guy's who laugh at anything wider than a 10" topcoat, the level of finish expected here is crazy perfection and the average homeowner see's everything and expects the best.


I 8 box,Sand the crap out of it and finish with the 12!
No probs and all our stuff is flat!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> I 8 box,Sand the crap out of it and finish with the 12!
> No probs and all our stuff is flat!:thumbsup:


Your board is probably better than ours Van, I've tried that and it didn't come up as good as hoped, I would have to over crown it to hide the shoulders.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Why do you guys get chit board when our boral and csr is the zMd as yours yeah ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Why do you guys get chit board when our boral and csr is the zMd as yours yeah ?


 
What is zMd?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Why do you guys get chit board when our boral and csr is the zMd as yours yeah ?


 Old thread but this is mostly what I get, Have a look at the pics.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/high-shoulders-1422/


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

embella plaster said:


> Why do you guys get chit board when our boral and csr is the zMd as yours yeah ?


It's not the zMd :whistling2: as yours because it's from a different factory, ours is made just up the road in Christchurch (NZ).


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

VANMAN said:


> I 8 box,Sand the crap out of it and finish with the 12!
> No probs and all our stuff is flat!:thumbsup:



Do u use hot mud in the 8" then sand that? You must go through a sh!t load of sanding pads 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Meant to say same sorry i write without looking


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Sweendog87 said:


> Do u use hot mud in the 8" then sand that? You must go through a sh!t load of sanding pads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No readymix joint cement!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> And thats why I reckon it needs to be a wider topcoat, so the coverage over the edge of the 2nd coat is thicker, otherwise it looks fine when sanded but the moisture in the paint brings out the edge of the 2nd coat again, I've had a lot of that problem so now I rough sand the edge before topcoat... problem solved, but thats where I'm hoping a 14" box will give enough coverage to avoid the rough sanding part.
> I'm only a spindly fella with not much strength in my arms now after having elbow and shoulder problems and I find it easy enough lugging a 12" box around, so hopefully a 14" won't be a problem, although the extra width might be awkward maybe?
> For those guy's who laugh at anything wider than a 10" topcoat, the level of finish expected here is crazy perfection and the average homeowner see's everything and expects the best.


I run dm 7 box then 12 box

each to his own yes


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah we run 8 thn 12 covers nicely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Yeah we run 8 thn 12 covers nicely
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats how my crew run sween 8" and 12" pretty comon round these woods


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah inly time we have problems is on cement board seems to shrink a lot more so we just skim the middle with a 6 to fill where the recess shrinks in and comes up a treat u ever have that problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, I always finished the joints on Aus board with a 12 trowel, perfect. Moved to NZ, board is crap. Hand finished with 14 trowel to get ok results. 12 box, when used over 8 then 10 gives ok finish, but Im thinking the 14 will be the goods.


----------

